# Commuting from Larnaca to Nicosia, rough cost?



## dannyd (Feb 10, 2009)

I am wondering if someone woud be able to give me the rough costs per day, week or month for petrol costs for commuting from Larnaca to Nicosia every day.

Also is it possible to rent a vehicle in Cyprus on a long term basis, or do most people buy their cars? Looking at the prices for buying cars it seems highly expensive!

Failing that I have a 2 year old RAV4 that I would possibly look into bringing over.

Thanks

Danny


----------



## velena (Feb 13, 2009)

dannyd said:


> I am wondering if someone woud be able to give me the rough costs per day, week or month for petrol costs for commuting from Larnaca to Nicosia every day.
> 
> Also is it possible to rent a vehicle in Cyprus on a long term basis, or do most people buy their cars? Looking at the prices for buying cars it seems highly expensive!
> 
> ...


You speak about what expenses, Danny?
And than I can help you
Alexey


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I drive a 10 year old RAV 4. The cost of petrol has been fluctuating in recent months - at its worst it was costing about 45 euros a week to get to work, but it's down to about 35 a week (Nicosia-Larnaca commute 5 days a week). I'd budget 160 a month for petrol. Cars are ridiculously expensive here, even second hand cars go for a small fortune. It's probably worth casting around for a private sale - there are many cars for sale at road junctions as the recession starts to dig in many people are casting off the extra expenses and many families here have multiple cars (status symbols). They also (unfortunately) are quite unrealistic when it comes to price, but at least it won't have the extra few thousand mark-up of a dealership...


----------



## velena (Feb 13, 2009)

kimonas said:


> I drive a 10 year old RAV 4. The cost of petrol has been fluctuating in recent months - at its worst it was costing about 45 euros a week to get to work, but it's down to about 35 a week (Nicosia-Larnaca commute 5 days a week). I'd budget 160 a month for petrol. Cars are ridiculously expensive here, even second hand cars go for a small fortune. It's probably worth casting around for a private sale - there are many cars for sale at road junctions as the recession starts to dig in many people are casting off the extra expenses and many families here have multiple cars (status symbols). They also (unfortunately) are quite unrealistic when it comes to price, but at least it won't have the extra few thousand mark-up of a dealership...


It agree with you, but it is the Cyprian mentality and the first place in the world by quantity of cars per capita. I in Cyprus 5 years. Has got used.
Probably you will get used also. Or use buses or a taxi, but it will manage to you more expensively. Gas - butane - here is not resolved, unfortunately


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Danny,

You might be able to rent long term but it will cost you a lot, so it's not worth it. I was told by locals that I should have visited the second hand dealerships that bring used cars from Japan for the best deals. The other thing to bear in mind is that diesel is more economical than gas even at a slight higher cost per liter. If your company pays for your relocation costs then you should definetely bring your car.

Good luck
Dina


----------

